# Statutory Declaration for Previous Employments



## bhanu.tiruveedula (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi,
This is Bhanu, newly joined in this forum.
I am desperately trying to migrate to OZ. So, I have gone through the threads available over this forum, which are really helpful a lot to understand the process. 
I really appreciate Anjali's (anj1976) contribution, with which I have found the path to ACS Skills Assessment.

I have done my M.Tech in Computers and currently I am working for my 3rd company. I have exactly 4 years of IT experience.

I have the below queries:
(a) For the current employment I am decided to provide Statutory Declaration. Can anybody provide me the format or tell me how to do it?
(b) Do I need to provide Employer References/Statutory Declarations for previous employments also? Providing the reference for current company is not sufficient?
Please let me know your suggestions.
Thank you.

Regards
Bhanu Tiruveedula.


----------



## ritu1234 (Jun 11, 2009)

bhanu.tiruveedula said:


> Hi,
> This is Bhanu, newly joined in this forum.
> I am desperately trying to migrate to OZ. So, I have gone through the threads available over this forum, which are really helpful a lot to understand the process.
> I really appreciate Anjali's (anj1976) contribution, with which I have found the path to ACS Skills Assessment.
> ...


Hi
Welcome to this forum,if you can send mail to me i will send the sample statu decl form to you.
i dont know how can i tell my email id i am also new to this forum just contact our moderator and find my email id .Please mail me i will help u

Ritu


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Bhanu

welcome to the forum, I believe you have gone through posts/threads on ACS, why not search for Stat dec too.. I do remember reading a lot about it.

In case you are not able to manage documents from previous employment, try sending them other documents that support your CV. or maybe try taking reference letters from your X employees with their respective business cards.


----------



## bhanu.tiruveedula (Jun 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Bhanu
> 
> welcome to the forum, I believe you have gone through posts/threads on ACS, why not search for Stat dec too.. I do remember reading a lot about it.
> 
> In case you are not able to manage documents from previous employment, try sending them other documents that support your CV. or maybe try taking reference letters from your X employees with their respective business cards.


Hi Anjali,
Thanks for the quick reply.

I have read in this forum that Stat Decl vary from country to country. If so, Should I not use the document at the path "ag.gov.au/statdec"?

And I am planning to manage the previous employments with OfferLetters, Payslips, Relieving letters, Form 16s, references, instead of Reference Letter/Stat Decl. Is that fine?

Regards
Bhanu Tiruveedula.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi Bhanu

you can give it a try using stat dec instead of the reference letters.

as for the format, as i said, try searching the forum, you will get plenty of info.


----------



## maverickmonk (Jun 12, 2009)

If you could please post the sample Statutory Declaration as attachment that would be nice .Remember to remove name and other personal things from sample attachment.




ritu1234 said:


> Hi
> Welcome to this forum,if you can send mail to me i will send the sample statu decl form to you.
> i dont know how can i tell my email id i am also new to this forum just contact our moderator and find my email id .Please mail me i will help u
> 
> Ritu


----------



## ritu1234 (Jun 11, 2009)

This is format for Statutory Declarations

Please give me your mail id i will send you a copy of the original format

Ritu


Commonwealth of Australia
STATUTORY DECLARATION
Statutory Declarations Act 1959

1	Insert the name, address and occupation of person making the declaration	
I,. ritui,1,South Main street,xxxxxxx.613009.


make the following declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959:

2	Set out matter declared to in numbered paragraphs	

2


I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.

3	Signature of person making the declaration	3


4	Place
5	Day
6	Month and year	Declared at 4 on 5 20th of 6 May,2009

Before me,

7	Signature of person before whom the declaration is made (see over)
7


8	Full name, qualification and address of person before whom the declaration is made (in printed letters)	8




Note 1 A person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence, the punishment for which is imprisonment for a term of 4 years — see section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959.
Note 2 Chapter 2 of the Criminal Code applies to all offences against the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 — see section 5A of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959.
A statutory declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 may be made before–
(1) a person who is currently licensed or registered under a law to practise in one of the following occupations:
Chiropractor Dentist Legal practitioner
Medical practitioner Nurse Optometrist
Patent attorney Pharmacist Physiotherapist
Psychologist Trade marks attorney Veterinary surgeon
(2) a person who is enrolled on the roll of the Supreme Court of a State or Territory, or the High Court of Australia, as a legal practitioner (however described); or
(3) a person who is in the following list:
Agent of the Australian Postal Corporation who is in charge of an office supplying postal services to the public
Australian Consular Officer or Australian Diplomatic Officer (within the meaning of the Consular Fees Act 1955)
Bailiff
Bank officer with 5 or more continuous years of service
Building society officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
Chief executive officer of a Commonwealth court
Clerk of a court
Commissioner for Affidavits
Commissioner for Declarations
Credit union officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
Employee of the Australian Trade Commission who is:
(a) in a country or place outside Australia; and
(b) authorised under paragraph 3 (d) of the Consular Fees Act 1955; and
(c) exercising his or her function in that place
Employee of the Commonwealth who is:
(a) in a country or place outside Australia; and
(b) authorised under paragraph 3 (c) of the Consular Fees Act 1955; and
(c) exercising his or her function in that place
Fellow of the National Tax Accountants’ Association
Finance company officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
Holder of a statutory office not specified in another item in this list
Judge of a court
Justice of the Peace
Magistrate
Marriage celebrant registered under Subdivision C of Division 1 of Part IV of the Marriage Act 1961
Master of a court
Member of Chartered Secretaries Australia
Member of Engineers Australia, other than at the grade of student
Member of the Association of Taxation and Management Accountants
Member of the Australasian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy
Member of the Australian Defence Force who is:
(a) an officer; or
(b) a non-commissioned officer within the meaning of the Defence Force Discipline Act 1982 with 5 or more years of continuous service; or
(c) a warrant officer within the meaning of that Act
Member of the Institute of Chartered Accountants in Australia, the Australian Society of Certified Practising Accountants or the National Institute of Accountants
Member of:
(a) the Parliament of the Commonwealth; or
(b) the Parliament of a State; or
(c) a Territory legislature; or
(d) a local government authority of a State or Territory
Minister of religion registered under Subdivision A of Division 1 of Part IV of the Marriage Act 1961
Notary public
Permanent employee of the Australian Postal Corporation with 5 or more years of continuous service who is employed in an office supplying postal services to the public
Permanent employee of:
(a) the Commonwealth or a Commonwealth authority; or
(b) a State or Territory or a State or Territory authority; or
(c) a local government authority;
with 5 or more years of continuous service who is not specified in another item in this list
Person before whom a statutory declaration may be made under the law of the State or Territory in which the declaration is made
Police officer
Registrar, or Deputy Registrar, of a court
Senior Executive Service employee of:
(a) the Commonwealth or a Commonwealth authority; or
(b) a State or Territory or a State or Territory authority
Sheriff
Sheriff’s officer
Teacher employed on a full-time basis at a school or tertiary education institution


----------



## bhanu.tiruveedula (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Ritu,

Thanks for the help.
As I heard from this forum, the statutory declaration form will be specific to country. What you have posted here is the one for Australia.

Hi all,
Please let me know if you have the format for India, and correct me if I am wrong.
I have searched over this forum, but no luck.
Help me in this regard. Thank you.


----------



## ritu1234 (Jun 11, 2009)

bhanu.tiruveedula said:


> Hi Ritu,
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> As I heard from this forum, the statutory declaration form will be specific to country. What you have posted here is the one for Australia.
> ...


Hi,
I dont knowthere is any separate form for our country,But i sent it to my co.He/she doesnt asked for further questions about my employment evidence.Anyway if you have such form let me know please

Thanks 
Ritu


----------



## bhanu.tiruveedula (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Ritu,

I think you have cleared the process, right.
If so, I believe we can use that stat decl too.

Experts, any comments regarding this.
Thank you.


----------



## ritu1234 (Jun 11, 2009)

bhanu.tiruveedula said:


> Hi Ritu,
> 
> I think you have cleared the process, right.
> If so, I believe we can use that stat decl too.
> ...


Plealse submit the stat decl as you have i think it is Diac format so need not worry .If anything need the co will ask without hesitate.I am sure.
Ritu


----------



## bhanu.tiruveedula (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Ritu.


----------



## amir4it (Jul 13, 2009)

ritu,

please mail me the stat. dec format my id is [email protected]


----------



## amir4it (Jul 13, 2009)

ritu,

please mail me the format at [email protected]


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

Ritu, 

Can you please do me favor, Please please email the SD to my email id as well, it's: pavansiri2003 AT gmail DOT com


----------



## shah_pooja (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi, I have received my ACS assessment and they ahve mentioned that not providing employer reference is one of the reasons for not giving me a modl. Hence I would suggest that you try getting the reference letters


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Does the SD should be made in stamp paper from India? If yes whats the value of the stamp paper I should Buy?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes it has to be on a stamp paper, 20 or 50 Rs value


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

ritu1234 said:


> Plealse submit the stat decl as you have i think it is Diac format so need not worry .If anything need the co will ask without hesitate.I am sure.
> Ritu


Hi ritu,
can you send me the Sd at my email id: [email protected]


----------



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi All,

Please send me the SD document/template at email id : reachali AT yahoo DOT com

Thanks.


----------



## amir4it (Jul 13, 2009)

ritu,

please mail me the format at [email protected]


----------



## patricia23 (Oct 24, 2009)

I would like to ask if that Statutory Declarations format is can be use for declaring the intention to change one's name?

Thank you,
Patrica


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

for change of name u need an affidavit stating the intention and the old name.


----------



## patricia23 (Oct 24, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> for change of name u need an affidavit stating the intention and the old name.


Thanks for the info Sir Anj! 

How about if you are recently married and would like to change your maiden name? Is the process the same with this?

I saw an article stating you don't need to file an affidavit for changes in name, instead your marriage certificate serves as your proof.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi particiaa

its ma'sm anj, not sir anj 

well when i filed our visa app, we were recently married then, we got married in feb and filed the app in september, and it is always better to give an affidavit. the marriage cert does solve the purpose but its best not to leave any ends loose.

the affidavit clearly states you are changing ur name form XYZ to XAB and the reason being marriage.


----------



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

Anj can u send me the share the SD template on mail please.. reachali AT yahoo DOT com.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI

I am sorry but I dont have it now. somehow cant find it in my system. formatted it a while ago and i think deleted it by mistake. but as i said search the forum and there is one SD format, from what i remember


----------



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

Have got SD format from the forum as below - Can you confirm if this is what you're referring to ?

I, [Your Name], born on [D.O.B] in [P.O.B] (holding [Passport No and Coutry of Issuance]), do solemnly and sincerely declare and affirm that:

[Your current employer], [Country of Employer] [Date of Employment]. I am currently employed by [Your current Employer] to work as a [Your position[. The work nature during these period is equivalent to [Position Name and ASCO CODE]. I attach herewith the Certificates issued by the company dated 17/03/2008. I wish to inform that I am unable to provide detailed employment reference letter with detailed job description from my current employer, [Your Current Employer]. This is because [Your Current Employer] is against employees seeking another employment or making another arrangement.

I hereby provide the detailed duties and responsibilities that I have performed in my current employment mentioned above:

Current? Employment:

Employer : [your current employer]
Designation : [position name]
Employment period : [Period of Employment]
Total Duration : 4 months

Company Profile
[Your Employer Profile]

Daily duties and responsibilities:[List your duties here]

[I think this paragraph should be based on each coutry standard]
And I make this solemn declaration by virtue of the provisions of the Oaths and Declarations Act 2000, and subject to the penalties provided by that Act for the making of false statements in statutory declarations, conscientiously believing the statements contained in this declaration to be true in every particular.

Declared at SINGAPORE on the _____ day of ________ 2008

Before me: 



Witnessed by (Signature by Declarant)
(Signature by Notary Public)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

looks fine to me


----------



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

ok. And did you apply for PR visa? If yes, do you have a checklist of documents that you submitted to Immi.gov.au


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no i do not have any checklist. we gave all the documents that we sent for ACS plus my edicational docs, our marriage cert, ielts score, assessment proof, updated CV fr my OH, passport copies. thats it.


----------



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

How about IELTS exams? is it good/worth to go for training before taking up the exam? any good institutes providing the training ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we did not take any training. we just read through the study material and got 8 overall (OH got 8.5). It depends on how confident you are. go to the IDP and ask them, speak to them in english and they will tell you how good you are. the ielts is basic test, nothing difficult about it.


----------



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

Which study material you referring to?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

tha one that you get when you register for the test. they give you a book to study/prepare from


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi Bhanu
> 
> you can give it a try using stat dec instead of the reference letters.
> 
> as for the format, as i said, try searching the forum, you will get plenty of info.


ANJ what is the purpose of this declaration statement?


----------

